# Hi From ID



## Zakk (Apr 8, 2008)

Saw an ad for this site in a bowhunting mag, thought I would check it out. Great site lots of info.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

Where in ID are you from Zakk??


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Zakk. Have fun here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Hello*

Welcome to AT, :typing:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Zakk (Apr 8, 2008)

Ders26c said:


> Where in ID are you from Zakk??


Just outside of Boise.


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

That is cool, I am just outside of Idaho Falls. Lived in Boise for 4 years about 6 years ago. Loved the area.. job is better here though. Anyhow, welcome to AT.


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

New here myself. Welcome.

VT_Twang


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk
Youre not from around the Sweet area are you?


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Zakk (Apr 8, 2008)

backlash said:


> :welcome:to:archery:talk
> Youre not from around the Sweet area are you?


No. I'm about 55 miles from sweet.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------

